# Pseudocrenilabrus philander dispersus question



## cichlidiot75 (Feb 22, 2005)

Can I keep a pair of Pseudocrenilabrus Philander Dispersus with a group of 6 Pundamilia Nyererei ? My tank is a 4' , 63 gallon.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

It'll work for awhile but eventually the Pseudocrenilabrus will get punked.

I tried with Hap. ruby greens...worked for a few months but the dominant male Hap wouldn't allow the Pseudos to breed.

Matt


----------



## cichlidiot75 (Feb 22, 2005)

Dang... Is there anything I can keep with Punda's that is not a Haplochromine?


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hoi cichlidiot75,

Once you start with haplochromines, you stick with haplochromines!

Other possible alternatives may include Synodontis spp. (catfish); larger, more formidable characins; medium- to larger-sized cyprinids, and Hemichromis spp. (jewelfish). Pseudocrenilabrus spp. are not likely candidates.

Gro*e*ten,

Randall Kohn


----------



## cichlidiot75 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey, you know a few words Dutch, apparently? Cool. I have 4 Syno Petricola, they're really nice. Would it be possible to add a group of Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis" to my 63 gallon tank with the pundamilias?

Gro*e*ten,

Marcel


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Lief Marcel,

Eastern African haplochromines are not my thing (I specialize in western African cichlids), but from what I understand, the two species that you mention are different enough to preclude interbreeding. Given the size of your tank, I don't see a problem housing the two species together.

Veel succes!

Met vriendelijk groeten,

Randall Kohn


----------



## cichlidiot75 (Feb 22, 2005)

Beste Randall,

Hartelijk bedankt! My LFS accidentally sold me Pundamilia Nyererei and told me they were Astatotilapia Burtoni. I wanted a Tanganyika tank, but I like the Pundas a lot too. So I'm figuring out if anything else can be put in the tank from Lake Victoria with the Pundas that is available in my region.

If it's not working out, they will take them back so I can have a Tang tank afterall, but I'll give it a try. The LFS that sells the Rock Kribs knows more about Cichlids than the one that sold me the Nyerei, so I'll ask for advice there too.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Marcel

PS: check out www.interglot.com . Awesome translation site if you want to learn more Dutch words :thumb:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

cichlidiot75 said:


> My LFS accidentally sold me Pundamilia Nyererei and told me they were Astatotilapia Burtoni. I wanted a Tanganyika tank, but I like the Pundas a lot too. So I'm figuring out if anything else can be put in the tank from Lake Victoria with the Pundas that is available in my region.





cichlidiot75 said:


> Would it be possible to add a group of Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis" to my 63 gallon tank with the pundamilias?


I've found the nyererei to be fairly aggressive and the rock kribs to be fairly peaceful. But in a 63 gallon tank, they might okay together if you have several females for both of them.

Kevin


----------



## cichlidiot75 (Feb 22, 2005)

Allright, thanks. I decided to return the Pundamilia to the LFS, A tang tank works better for me.


----------

